# 2008 MINI USA Configurator is up...



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

...as of today, for those of you who need to know. :eeps:

www.miniusa.com

Includes clubman...


----------



## whiff (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks - this post took a little time for me to get too, had to build my new clubman s. looks like I'm going to be out 32,845


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Base MSRP:

Mini Cooper Clubman $19,950
Mini Cooper S Clubman $23,450
BMW 128i $28,600


The 128i has more standard of course. And you can't get an ED discount on a Mini. Still far more spread than I expected.

Maybe there is a Clubman in my future after all.


----------



## whiff (Sep 21, 2006)

Where did you find the price on the 1 series? Is that an est. or from BMW?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Base MSRP:
> 
> Mini Cooper Clubman $19,950
> Mini Cooper S Clubman $23,450
> ...


Mrs. Wingspan configured a Black over Chili Red Clubman S last night... :eeps:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Mrs. Wingspan configured a Black over Chili Red Clubman S last night... :eeps:


I want one of these:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

whiff said:


> Where did you find the price on the 1 series? Is that an est. or from BMW?


It is preliminary pricing from BMW NA. It was out at the LA Auto show briefly then they pulled it off exhibit. Of course someone took photos and posted it:

http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2391

http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2362

The fine print says price subject to change.

Once we get past the initial demand, true ED prices will be about 10% lower. Minis aren't discounted. That still leaves the Clubman much less expensive than a 128i...

When will the Clubman start showing up a dealers??


----------



## whiff (Sep 21, 2006)

Feb. 18th, 2008


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Mrs. Wingspan configured a Black over Chili Red Clubman S last night... :eeps:


what are you waiting for?! pull the trigger! (if you haven't done so already! :eeps


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> what are you waiting for?! pull the trigger! (if you haven't done so already! :eeps


Oh, just the ******* Retirement Plan to happen (aka Florida Lottery.  )

No, seriously, a MINI-sized replacement for the E46 may be on the horizon...of course, one must clear such things with SWMBO...*

* She Who Must be Obeyed...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Oh, just the ******* Retirement Plan to happen (aka Florida Lottery.  )
> 
> No, seriously, a MINI-sized replacement for the E46 may be on the horizon...of course, one must clear such things with SWMBO...*
> 
> * She Who Must be Obeyed...


Give me her number... I'll close this one for you! 

I think the Clubman is going to be great... the extra rear seat room and trunk space will be great for people that are getting the MINI as a replacement for a larger car and need something just a bit larger than the regular Cooper.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Give me her number... I'll close this one for you!
> 
> I think the Clubman is going to be great... the extra rear seat room and trunk space will be great for people that are getting the MINI as a replacement for a larger car and need something just a bit larger than the regular Cooper.


Seriously...is there any chance they will offer the faux wood trim? I mean, it would really be something to have a genuine MINI Austin Countryman or Morris Traveller replica...


----------

